# Democrat Ladies & Wax Museums



## Flanders (Dec 23, 2013)

*Conservatives do not have to worry about female governors just yet.  The real concern comes when they make a move on the US Senate: *



> Dec 23, 2:50 AM EST
> Democrats work to raise number of female governors
> By STEVE PEOPLES
> Associated Press
> ...



*Janet Napolitano and Kathleen Sebelius are two classic Democrat females. Both were governors before going off to help the Democrats spy on Americans, and tear down the best healthcare system in the world. Had those two losers remained governors the country never would have found out just how terrible they are. 

Note that Sebelius&#8217; exchanges also spy on Americans by demanding a lot of personal information. Neither the NSA nor HillaryCare II protects the information they gather. Surely the information being accumulated through coercion in the healthcare system is at least as unconstitutional as is the stuff in NSA files.  

Martha Coakley, the  Attorney General in Massachusetts, is my favorite Democrat wannabe running for governor. Happily, a few years ago she failed in her bid to become a US Senator. Sadly, she will probably try again if she can add governor to her résumé.  

She&#8217;s a disaster no matter where she lands. Example:

I find it ludicrous that liberals do everything they can do to give rapists a pass. Failing at acquittals Democrat judges hand out ridiculous light sentences. Democrats then turn around and claim they are for women. Coakley moves the liberal ball further down the field. The ACLU is famous for getting guilty people out of jail, while Coakley is well-known for keeping innocent people in jail after she put them there. 

NOTE: Senator Elizabeth &#8220;Cherokee&#8221; Warren is another winner from Massachusetts. Coakley and Warren in the US Senate together in the future would rival the evil done by Ted Kennedy and John Kerry.  

If you know nothing else about Democrat ladies running for governor know this. Female Democrat governors are made of the same stuff as the bunch who showed their true colors after they got to Washington. Need I do more than name a few! Hillary Clinton, Nancy Pelosi, Diane Feinstein, Barbara Boxer, Sheila Jackson Lee, Valerie Jarrett, Suzy Five Shows, Samantha Power, Madeleine Albright, Ruth Ginsburg, Elena Kagan, Sonia Sotomayor, Sarah Hall Ingram, Lisa P. Jackson, Gina McCarthy, Carol M. Browner, Lois Lerner, Celia Roady, Jen Psaki, and the always popular Joycelyn Elders. 

I apologize to Democrats for not listing every one of their stars who had so much to do with bringing the country to its present state of ruin.  

I do not want to spoil your Christmas, but try to imagine these ladies as exhibits in a wax museum of horrors:*






Hillary Clinton





Nancy Pelosi





Diane Feinstein​




 Barbara Boxer





Elizabeth Warren





Sheila Jackson Lee





Valerie Jarrett





Susan Rice





Janet Napolitano​ 




Kathleen Sebelius





Samantha Power





Madeleine Albright





Ruth Ginsburg





Elena Kagan





Sonia Sotomayor





Sarah Hall Ingram





Lisa P. Jackson





Carol M. Browner





Gina McCarthy





Lois Lerner





Celia Roady





Jen Psaki 





Joycelyn Elders​


----------



## Flanders (Dec 23, 2013)

*Look out Benghazi! Susan Rice is at again:* 



> Susan Rice: NSA Officials Didnt Lie, They Inadvertently Made False Representations
> by Josh Feldman | 10:13 pm, December 22nd, 2013
> 
> Susan Rice: NSA Officials Didn?t Lie, They ?Inadvertently Made False Representations? | Mediaite



*If Rice continues to play fast and loose with the truth shell end up the star attraction in my wax museum. 

I had to laugh at the very last thing Rice said to Lesley Stahl You can call me Susan. She should have said You can call me Suzy Five Shows. *

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=H0wf5lV_F8Y"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=H0wf5lV_F8Y[/ame]​


----------



## Rozman (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought this was gonna be about Brazilian bikini waxing.....
Nancy Pelosi..... does she?


----------



## Mr. H. (Dec 23, 2013)

Rozman said:


> I thought this was gonna be about Brazilian bikini waxing.....
> Nancy Pelosi..... does she?



In her case, it would be called "sweeping the cobwebs".


----------



## Granny (Dec 23, 2013)

All scary women, the lot of them.  Not to be off topic ... but I guess I am ... my thing has been Ruth Ginsburg - scares the hell out of me. Until yesterday (or maybe day before yesterday) I had never heard the sound of her voice. (That's what I get for channel surfing.) My only "image" of her has been to "see" her in a Nazi woman's uniform like maybe a female soldier assigned to a death camp or something. I don't see the black robe. But that voice ... I know she was born in America, but that voice had what seemed to me to be very heavily German accented.  Sent a c-h-i-l-l through me.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 24, 2013)

Granny said:


> All scary women, the lot of them.  Not to be off topic ... but I guess I am ... my thing has been Ruth Ginsburg - scares the hell out of me. Until yesterday (or maybe day before yesterday) I had never heard the sound of her voice. (That's what I get for channel surfing.) My only "image" of her has been to "see" her in a Nazi woman's uniform like maybe a female soldier assigned to a death camp or something. I don't see the black robe. But that voice ... I know she was born in America, but that voice had what seemed to me to be very heavily German accented.  Sent a c-h-i-l-l through me.



*To Granny: Every one of them of them would scare the hell out of the Frankenstein monster. Ginsburg is a good choice for the scariest. She never should have been confirmed because of her association with the ACLU. She should have been removed after saying this: *

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNC-kbmpscE&feature=player_embedded]US Supreme Court Justice Ginsburg Tells Egyptians Don't Look to The Old US Constitution - YouTube[/ame]​
*If you listened to the video you heard Ginsberg say a constitution means nothing if the people do not yearn for freedom and liberty. While Americans are yearning to hang on to what they have Baby Ruth and her kind do everything they can do to take freedom and liberty away from one group and give it another. Her definition of constitutionally guaranteed freedom and liberty amounts to nothing more than social engineering  without ever admitting that her Human Rights must be funded by tax dollars. *


----------



## Granny (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes, she was in up to her eyeballs with the ACLU. I started to bring up that association - thanks for doing it for me!!


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 24, 2013)

Priceless!

Merry Christmas, everyone.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 24, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> Priceless!
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone.



*To BDBoop: And to you and yours:*


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 24, 2013)

Flanders said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > Priceless!
> ...



Thank you, Flanders.


----------



## WinterBorn (Dec 24, 2013)

I get the issues with some of those women.  I dislike more than a few of them.

But Joycelyn Elders?  I respect her and don't see a problem with her.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 25, 2013)

WinterBorn said:


> But Joycelyn Elders?  I respect her and don't see a problem with her.



*To Winterborn: Elders even embarrassed the Clintons. No small feat: *



> She slipped by saying schools should consider teaching about masturbation.
> 
> Surgeon General Is Fired Joycelyn Elders Has Been Controversial. Her Remark On Masturbation Was The Last Straw.
> By Angie Cannon, Vanessa Gallman and Steven Thomma, INQUIRER WASHINGTON BUREAU
> ...



*Try to imagine her exhibit in my wax museum of horrors.*


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 25, 2013)

Mr. H. said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was gonna be about Brazilian bikini waxing.....
> ...



oh damn
I expect to see her sweeping her face off the floor any day...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 25, 2013)

Well, I was wondering what would be the rw's next phony Dem/Obama scandal. 

Damn, you poor fools are really getting desperate. 

Funny - but desperate.

Carry on.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 25, 2013)

Flanders said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > But Joycelyn Elders?  I respect her and don't see a problem with her.
> ...



Uh - that's not Elders embarrassing Clinton (there was only one that was POTUS btw) --- that's Bull Clinton embarrassing himself.  The spineless jellyfish.

Try to imagine what that means.  Or do I have to put it in a *big black font* so you can read it?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 25, 2013)

Granny said:


> All scary women, the lot of them.  Not to be off topic ... but I guess I am ... my thing has been Ruth Ginsburg - scares the hell out of me. Until yesterday (or maybe day before yesterday) I had never heard the sound of her voice. (That's what I get for channel surfing.) My only "image" of her has been to "see" her in a Nazi woman's uniform like maybe a female soldier assigned to a death camp or something. I don't see the black robe. But that voice ... I know she was born in America, but that voice had what seemed to me to be very heavily German accented.  Sent a c-h-i-l-l through me.



"German accent"??



Did I watch the wrong video?


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 25, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Well, I was wondering what would be the rw's next phony Dem/Obama scandal.
> 
> Damn, you poor fools are really getting desperate.
> 
> ...



Man you need a wheel borrow of frikken cheese
Don't you have Phil from A&E to run down? Palin, Megan Kelly from Fox, Nugent, etc


----------



## Pogo (Dec 25, 2013)

Stephanie said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was wondering what would be the rw's next phony Dem/Obama scandal.
> ...



Wake me when you see the irony of the same people whining about Phil Robertson's "religious persecution" simultaneously crowing about having driven a good woman like Joceylyn Elders out of her job on religious grounds ...


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 25, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



I didn't read the thread I just responded to Mr.H but what is the difference?
they didn't cry over Phil in fact they cheered it...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 25, 2013)

"What is the difference".  Exactly.


----------



## Peterf (Dec 25, 2013)

Flanders should have played fair and included the Democrats all time fave pin-up girl, Mrs Elenor Rooseveldt.  Mirror, mirror on the wall who's the leftest of them all .................


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2013)

Granny said:


> All scary women, the lot of them.  Not to be off topic ... but I guess I am ... my thing has been Ruth Ginsburg - scares the hell out of me. Until yesterday (or maybe day before yesterday) I had never heard the sound of her voice. (That's what I get for channel surfing.) *My only "image" of her has been to "see" her in a Nazi woman's uniform like maybe a female soldier assigned to a death camp or something.* I don't see the black robe. But that voice ... I know she was born in America, but that voice had what seemed to me to be very heavily German accented.  Sent a c-h-i-l-l through me.




Ruth Bader Ginsburg is jewish.

There are many people who are jewish who speak with german accent. BTW, Ginsburg does not speak with a German accent. If you think that is a German accent, then you are absolutely batshit crazy.

The language is not the same as one chapter of history, from 1933-1945. German is also the language of Goedel, Escher, Bach, Goethe and Einstein, just to name some. Were they nazis? Nope.

Really, you cannot possibly be this stupid and ignorant, can you?

Do you have even the slightest inkling of an idea of how utterly repugnant it is to equate a Jew with nazis, after the horrible brutality of the nazi-era?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 25, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > All scary women, the lot of them.  Not to be off topic ... but I guess I am ... my thing has been Ruth Ginsburg - scares the hell out of me. Until yesterday (or maybe day before yesterday) I had never heard the sound of her voice. (That's what I get for channel surfing.) My only "image" of her has been to "see" her in a Nazi woman's uniform like maybe a female soldier assigned to a death camp or something. I don't see the black robe. But that voice ... I know she was born in America, but that voice had what seemed to me to be very heavily German accented.  Sent a c-h-i-l-l through me.
> ...



No, she just invoked Godwin over a woman who herself is jewish.

pretty fucking disgusting. Some people here in USMB are simply batshit crazy. And that one is totally batshit crazy.


----------



## BDBoop (Dec 25, 2013)

I negged her. In my estimation, that's the kind of shit posts that negs were made for.


----------



## Flanders (Dec 26, 2013)

Pogo said:


> Uh - that's not Elders embarrassing Clinton (there was only one that was POTUS btw) ---



*To Pogo: If I thought you had an ounce of intelligence I would assume you are simply trying to distance then-co-president Hillary Clinton from her healthcare disaster before her 2016 presidential campaign begins.  It&#8217;s a testament to your stupidity that you simply do not know she exercised all of the authority of an &#8220;elected&#8221; co-president. Come 2016 Hillary Clinton needs to distance herself from a lot more than HillaryCare. 

Indeed, only one president was sworn in, but if you bother to read the linked article from 2008 you&#8217;ll never again be able to say *&#8220;. . . there was only one that was POTUS . . .&#8221;. 



> Records reveal 'Co-President Hillary'
> 'She was meeting with Cabinet level officials on a daily basis'
> Published: 03/19/2008 at 2:23 PM
> 
> Records reveal ?Co-President Hillary?



*If my selection is not enough for you do a little research and you&#8217;ll find a lot more about the &#8220;Two for the price of one Presidency.&#8221; *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 26, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> I negged her. In my estimation, that's the kind of shit posts that negs were made for.



Ditto.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 26, 2013)

Flanders said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Uh - that's not Elders embarrassing Clinton (there was only one that was POTUS btw) ---
> ...



Actually it's a testament to my failure to read the fantasy comic you apparently live in, "Butthurt Monthly". 

Oh look -- here it comes now:



Flanders said:


> Indeed, only one president was sworn in, but if you bother to read the linked article from 2008 youll never again be able to say . . . there was only one that was POTUS . . ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Wake me when you want to address my point about Jocelyn Elders and Bull Clinton's spinelessness in firing her as he caved to Moral Majority bullshit.  Until then...


----------



## JamesMillman (Jan 14, 2014)

I hope it would be a museum that only asked for donations, and did not charge outright, and that anyone who did donate got a puke bag in return.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 14, 2014)

JamesMillman said:


> I hope it would be a museum that only asked for donations, and did not charge outright, and that anyone who did donate got a puke bag in return.



Post your picture right here, big boy - I'm sure you set a standard for looks.


----------



## NLT (Jan 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> *Conservatives do not have to worry about female governors just yet.  The real concern comes when they make a move on the US Senate: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




98 % of them look like and prolly are ugly bitter hateful lesbians.​


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2014)

NLT said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > Conservatives do not have to worry about female governors just yet.  The real concern comes when they make a move on the US Senate:
> ...





NLT said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary Clinton
> ...






What the blue *fuck* does either trait have to do with public service, competence or accomplishment?

Smatter?  Intimidated by powerful women?  Fucking misogynistic idiot.​


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2014)

P.S. Don't forget Wendy Davis, who worked her way through law school to successful run for office, re-election, and now for Governor:
Wendy Davis (politician) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia






Hmmmm food for thought, thank you Flanders.

I was about to call it quits on the whole political thing, as a liberal Democrat who CANNOT figure out HOW the ACA is in any way "prochoice" if it is penalizing citizens over the free choice of how to pay for our own health care that we had BEFORE this thing was passed.

but reading your post, maybe I should take on the challenge.

To call out to Democrat women who break this stereotype.
And maybe don a Catwoman outfit and make fun of the whole arch-liberal arch-villain
labels of making caricature images of people just to assassinate them in the media.

I could be the arch-enemy karmic opposite of you and other "arch-conservatives" !
Going against the establishment, as all the bad good guys do, all the rogue vigilantes!

You're right that the Democrats especially the women need an image change.
About as much as the Republicans need to lose the image of stick in the mud, "racist"
wealthy white males who want to put women back in the kitchen or in alleys with hangers.

Wendy Davis: Single mother from trailer park who has become heroine of pro-choice movement - Americas - World - The Independent


----------



## Flanders (Jan 14, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Hmmmm food for thought, thank you Flanders.
> 
> I was about to call it quits on the whole political thing, as a liberal Democrat who CANNOT figure out HOW the ACA is in any way "prochoice" if it is penalizing citizens over the free choice of how to pay for our own health care that we had BEFORE this thing was passed.
> 
> but reading your post, maybe I should take on the challenge.



*To emilynghiem: I cannot ask for more. *



emilynghiem said:


> You're right that the Democrats especially the women need an image change.



*To emilynghiem: CORRECTION. I can ask for more. Democrat women need to change. *


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm food for thought, thank you Flanders.
> ...



"Everybody needs to change to suit me".

"Because I post in *big bold fonts*.  That's how you can see I'm superior".


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm food for thought, thank you Flanders.
> ...



The reason I don't disagree with you is that everyone in every party needs to change.
Whoever wants to go first, doesn't really matter, the change will co-influence other change all around. the whole system needs to open up to more collaboration on sustainable solutions and ethical constitutional standards. We all have to open up and grow with it, you and me included. That is how comprehensive the changes are, inside and out, local and global.
We take our same principles, but expand on them to include and apply universally all around, not just for our own interests but for all people and groups equally with the same respect we ask for us.

In agreement with you, because it symbolizes how all things need the same reform.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



Not to worry. Using bold face type does not make Flanders better than me.
Because I can still fit in a tiny gold sequined antique dress
that looks like a million bucks, though I bought on resale
from a local tenant in the historic district where I live.

So if anyone criticizes me for going to a Christmas party
all dressed up while fellow Democrats spend millions of
dollars destroying the historic district I work two jobs to try to save,
I can say so what if our party is a bunch of rich hypocrites.  

At least I look pretty (in this one picture at least)
and less like a Nazi hag than the "fellow" Democrat Ladies in office!
ppbbfftt! (in real life, OK, I admit I look like a homeless bag lady)


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 14, 2014)

Flanders said:


> *try to imagine these ladies as exhibits in a wax museum of horrors:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What would be even worse than that is if Halloween masks were made in their image for children to wear.  
​


----------



## mamooth (Jan 14, 2014)

And to think Republicans actual wonder why they've lost the women's vote.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 14, 2014)

mamooth said:


> And to think Republicans actual wonder why they've lost the women's vote.



But remember, "there's no war on women".  Because posts on a message board hung up on superficialities don't count as "war".








​


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 14, 2014)

Raaht! Now wimmenz, make me a sammich!!!


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Raaht! Now wimmenz, make me a sammich!!!



Sure, I'll make a sandwich out of you:
between prochoice activists on the left (who defy govt regulation
but somehow defend the ACA as a necessary "transition")
and conservative Constitutionalists on the right
(who defend religious freedom except when it comes to Muslims).

You can squeeze right in the middle with people for and against
gay marriage, both arguing the other is imposing their beliefs on them.


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm sorry. Where is the 'defy government regulation' bit?


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'm sorry. Where is the 'defy government regulation' bit?



My prochoice friends work to stop ANY restriction or regulation at all of abortion,
even to move the ban from Y weeks to X weeks (or add this condition or that one)
because they see it as a threat -- that if you let the prolife side legislate even one bit of law, then they will try to control
it more and more. So you have to nip it in the bud and oppose ANY regulation by govt of abortion as a political move by the rightwing trying to regulate women's choices of reproductive health.

And these same friends put up with the ACA although it penalizes people for the simple choice of wanting the FREE CHOICE to pay for health care another way besides buying insurance.
How can you justify penalizing that and resist any penalty or regulation on choice of abortion?

As my bf states it, why fight to keep govt out of your womb and then hand over your whole body? 
(for the liberal prochoice who want single payer and just see the ACA as a transition, what about when the prolife want to pass laws that get struck down because they are seen as a transition?)

They don't understand the people for limited govt and states rights see this regulation 
much the same way they see the prolife legislation as seeking to take over control and putting more regulation in the hands of govt.

I can understand why people have their own views and not the other.

What I cannot understand: why can't they understand and RESPECT the other side's
same arguments for wanting free choice and not wanting federal govt to regulate that?
Argh!
All I hear is they invalidate each other, as just wanting CONTROL and not caring about the health or lives of the people affected.
both sides argue that while INVALIDATING each other's views. how is this prochoice if you attack and treat other views as nonexistent and excluded from public policy???


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 14, 2014)

That's not 'defying regulations.' That's working to create change.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Raaht! Now wimmenz, make me a sammich!!!
> ...




come again about "defy govt regulation"?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Jan 15, 2014)

emilynghiem said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry. Where is the 'defy government regulation' bit?
> ...




Well, now that you are done whining, would you care to provide a specific example?


----------



## BDBoop (Jan 15, 2014)

It's the woman's choice. Her body, her decision. This is not negotiable, not he-said/she-said crap. It is her decision and hers alone. And all the message board chatting in the world isn't going to change that.


----------



## Flanders (Mar 14, 2014)

*Shes Back!*







> A controversial ex-surgeon general, fired by President Bill Clinton after recommending children be taught how to masturbate, now has released a report advocating the incorporation of transgendered people into the U.S. military, and contending that a 40 percent attempted suicide rate and 43 percent burden of additional psychiatric diagnoses constitute no reason to exclude them from Americas armed forces.
> 
> The report comes from the Palm Center at San Francisco State University, a sex issues-oriented think tank, and concludes that as people understand more now today about sexual deviation, there is no compelling medical reason for the U.S. military to bar transgenders.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flanders (Aug 18, 2015)

Flanders said:


> *Shes Back!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*At last, another difference between males and females identified thanks to Elders. Boys need mother thumb and her four daughters, while girls only need the index finger: *

This song brings a whole new meaning to “touchy-feely.”​ 
Teen Pop Star Releases Video for Song about Masturbation
        Kelli Serio
       17 Aug 2015

Teen Pop Star Releases Video for Song about Masturbation​ 
​


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2015)

Flanders said:


> Flanders said:
> 
> 
> > *Shes Back!*
> ...



What the fuck does a "teen pop star" (sez who?) have to do with Joceyln The Fuck Elders?

Really?  You've been trolling YouTube "teen pop stars" for a year and a half to bump this mindless thread? 
I would think you'd be hoping it would disappear and be forgotten.  You were almost there too.


----------



## Agit8r (Aug 18, 2015)

Granny said:


> All scary women, the lot of them.  Not to be off topic ... but I guess I am ... my thing has been Ruth Ginsburg - scares the hell out of me. Until yesterday (or maybe day before yesterday) I had never heard the sound of her voice. (That's what I get for channel surfing.) My only "image" of her has been to "see" her in a Nazi woman's uniform like maybe a female soldier assigned to a death camp or something. I don't see the black robe. But that voice ... I know she was born in America, but that voice had what seemed to me to be very heavily German accented.  Sent a c-h-i-l-l through me.



Really?!?

Ruth Bader Ginsburg - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2015)

the Progressive party is so filled with old fogies. they've got so much face lifts and botox in them they don't need any wax figures to look like them. just USE themselves. You can't pry these snakes out of office when they see they can SUCK a living off their base FOR LIFE


----------



## Pogo (Aug 18, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> the Progressive party is so filled with old fogies. they've got so much face lifts and botox in them they don't need any wax figures to look like them. just USE themselves. You can't pry these snakes out of office when they see they can SUCK a living off their base FOR LIFE



The Progressive Parties (there were two) were dissolved in 1916 and 1934 after serving as vehicles for their unsuccessful Presidential candidates, Teddy Roosevelt and Bob LaFollette, respectively.  So they pretty much are already "wax figures".


----------



## Flanders (Aug 21, 2015)

Flanders said:


> imagine these ladies as exhibits in a wax museum of horrors:


*Another horror for the museum:*

Is this woman the new Lois Lerner?​ 


 
By Rudy Takala • 8/21/15 12:01 AM

Is this woman the new Lois Lerner?​


----------



## Flanders (Feb 3, 2016)

Flanders said:


> Another horror for the museum:


*Add three more: Loretta Lynch, Sally Yates, and Leslie Caldwell: *





Left To Right: Loretta Lynch, Valerie Jarrett, Sally Yates, Leslie Caldwell
http://media.breitbart.com/media/2016/02/GettyImages-479915946-640x480.jpg

*Not a one of them was elected to anything: *

_Former Inspector General: Powerful Democrat Women Standing in Way of Hillary Indictment
    by John Sexton2 Feb 2016_

Former Inspector General: Powerful Democrat Women Standing in Way of Hillary Indictment - Breitbart


----------



## Rustic (Feb 3, 2016)

Flanders said:


> *Conservatives do not have to worry about female governors just yet.  The real concern comes when they make a move on the US Senate: *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of them look like they are right out of an Tim burton film...
Lol


----------



## mamooth (Feb 3, 2016)

Why are almost all conservatives such vile sexists?

Conservatives, why do the whole lot of you act like giggling middle school boys? That includes the women conservatives. Has not a single one of you managed to emotionally graduate into adulthood?

In any case, we Democrats thank all of you crybaby manchildren for the votes that your reprehensible behavior sends to the Democrats.


----------



## Rustic (Feb 3, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Why are almost all conservatives such vile sexists?
> 
> Conservatives, why do the whole lot of you act like giggling middle school boys? That includes the women conservatives. Has not a single one of you managed to emotionally graduate into adulthood?
> 
> In any case, we Democrats thank all of you crybaby manchildren for the votes that your reprehensible behavior sends to the Democrats.


If they were not such cake faces, no one would be laughing as much at them.
But then again most are probably uglier on the inside than the outside, if that's possible.
Lol


----------



## Arianrhod (Feb 3, 2016)

When did the RW lose all its adjectives?  Was it before or after the advent of the Internet?


----------

